# HD Receivers, DVRs and R22 0x08A5/0x08A6/0x48A6/0x08CA, Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for all HD DVRs, Receivers, and R22.
*H2x: 0x08A5/0x48A5/0x48A6*
*HR2x: 0x08A6*
*All Receivers: 0x08CA*

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/213468-hx2x-0x08a50x08a60x48a6/

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.
Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted._
_Thanks!_


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Maybe this update will restore MRV on my unsupported setup which stopped after receiving the 884 update on the HR24-500.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't believe that was its purpose, but you can certainly try.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Well, the purpose of these updates lately seem to focus on stability issues and 884 mucked up my MRV between my HR24 and HR23, so maybe it will be mucked up again and reverse my problem. :sure:

If not, then I may just have to upgrade to the HR44.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

The release sucks. 30 skip is constantly jumping to the end of a recording. Bought a new remote too and switched into RF mode. Problems worse. Might go back to IR mode.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

Came here to learn what "official" changes were made with this latest update download. Clearly, this was an attempt to improve responsiveness of the DVR to the signal generated by the remote. In the past year the DVR's responsiveness has clearly become delayed, unstable, whatever u wish to call it. Often, viewing jumps ahead to the next hash mark or to the beginning or end of the content, which is/has been frustrating.

Following update seems the unit is a bit more responsive, but agree with comment above, there are still issues with viewing jumping to end of program, or next hash mark, if keys on remote are sequentially pushed too quickly. Seems a slower sequence is now required to increase fast forward speeds, otherwise DVR is unresponsive to subequent pushes of FF button, remaining in first "1" FF speed. Not a big deal, but ease in which the content now jumps ahead or back needs to be remedied.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Squawk, I think you hit it on the head. They must be playing with system I/O buffers or response time, so our quick clicks are registering as press and holds. Its supposed to jump if you press and hold. But maybe the system is so bogged down it does not see the unpress, repress event, so it sees press (unpress is missed since system is bogged down/busy), press. The duration seen as a multi-millisecond "hold" since the system was too slow to register the unpress event, so it jumps to the end.

On my HR24-200 this happens in IR mode with an RC64 remote. Bought a brand new sealed in bag RC66rx XMP compatable remote and followed the on screen instructions to put it in RF mode and pair it with the HR24. Still have the problem.

Down in my family room I have an H24 going through a Yamaha AVR. Because of this setup I have a Logitech Harmony 650 remote. I have a macro called 3 min skip. Its defined by a series of 30skip commands to equal 3 minutes. This used to work perfectly all the time. Since this release some times this is skipping to the end of the recording. Sometimes not. So something they did changed the behavior of the I/O.

I will go back to the RC64 IR remote for the main TV. Though that had the same problem, it seems the RC66rx remote is worse. I thought a new remote would be the answer. Though the old remotes buttons don't feel sticky at all - I thought maybe internally on the board there was an issue on the pads around the transport controls. I guess not since the replacement newer model remote experiences the same issue.


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

cypherx said:


> Squawk, I think you hit it on the head. They must be playing with system I/O buffers or response time, so our quick clicks are registering as press and holds. Its supposed to jump if you press and hold. But maybe the system is so bogged down it does not see the unpress, repress event, so it sees press (unpress is missed since system is bogged down/busy), press. The duration seen as a multi-millisecond "hold" since the system was too slow to register the unpress event, so it jumps to the end.
> 
> On my HR24-200 this happens in IR mode with an RC64 remote. Bought a brand new sealed in bag RC66rx XMP compatable remote and followed the on screen instructions to put it in RF mode and pair it with the HR24. Still have the problem.
> 
> ...


Was not aware of the "hold & jump," function you cite, but makes sense based upon experience. Likely source of unintended jumping & should be fixed. Only hold function I'm aware of is when in play mode can shift to slow motion, which function did not work well when first rolled out, but now works much better. Aware if press 30 sec skip while in FF mode, content is jumps to next hash mark. Software should limit jumping to that function ONLY & save us continual frustration.

Everything worked fine with the remote when I first got machine, an HR24-100, maybe just under 2 years ago. Don't understand why DirecTV techs decided to "tweak" DVR's response to signals generated by the remote. For what were purpose? Why mess with something if it ain't broke? Now, these jumping glitches are frustrating their subscribers. Seems to me a simple fix. Just go back to how things were coded over a year ago. Block all jumping unless 30 sec skip or quick replay buttons are pushed. FYI, I use RF mode, not IR.


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

0x08A6 Bad release. Came down 2 days ago. 

Remote control now takes a 1/2 minute to respond, and then it is probably the wrong entry. Have restarted the dvr 2x and still problem happens.

Symptoms:
- Wait 5 minutes
- channel up on remote
- wait up to a 1/2 minute for channel change ... if it happens
- if you use remote quickly after this , it will work normally, but ...
- If you wait 5 minutes, the next key press will take a minute

Waited 2 days to complain as sometimes it takes a day to settle in. But this one is not settling in HR24/500

Any suggestions? If not I will call support, but you all know what good that will do.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Menu, Search, type in "CLEARMYBOX" and then choose Keyword.
Let it sit there and do it's thing. I did that to mine yesterday morning and it is fine now. Mine was not filling in the Guide Data.


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

CLEARMYBOX did its thing, but after restarting, a simple channel up or down takes 15-20 seconds to work. Maybe it will get better as it settles in, I will be patient.

Thank you for the recommendation.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

tas3986 said:


> CLEARMYBOX did its thing, but after restarting, a simple channel up or down takes 15-20 seconds to work. Maybe it will get better as it settles in, I will be patient.
> 
> Thank you for the recommendation.


It is slow right at first because it is working hard to replace all of what it dumped out. After 1 day you should notice that it is much better. If not, you might have a different problem.


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

I have had issues others have reported with my HR24-200 not responding as quickly to multiple presses of the remote control. I noticed this Wednesday night. In the past when I pushed the 30 slip button, I could "stack" them pretty easily. That night I noticed that the first one would register, but multiple additional presses would be ignored until the first 30 second slip had elapsed. Then it would respond to additional presses. I also noticed the same with multiple presses of fast forward. It would stay on "FF1" for several seconds before it would respond to additional presses to get to "FF3." I was so reproducible and such a change that I finally realized I must have gotten a software "upgrade." I checked and found I had. Last night I had the same problem someone else mentioned where multiple presses of 30 slip took me to the end of a program. 

I always love it when the release notes indicate "improvements under the hood." This is hardly an improvement. 

SMK


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

tas3986 said:


> tas3986, on 21 Aug 2014 - 2:26 PM, said:tas3986, on 21 Aug 2014 - 2:26 PM, said:
> 
> 0x08A6 Bad release. Came down 2 days ago.
> 
> ...


In the past, when people have reported intolerable delays upon pressing a button on the remote, I have always said to myself that it wasn't so bad (for me, that is). This upgrade has finally manifested the problem. tas3986, I see exactly what you are describing--the long wait after a button press, then "normal" function, but if you then wait a few minutes and press a button, you again have the 1/2 to 1 minute wait before it responds. During the waiting period, the light on the front panel of the receiver doesn't even register that a remote signal was sensed. This is BY FAR the worst it has ever been. I know it's been asked before many times, but rhetorically, doesn't DirecTV test these software upgrades before they distribute them nationwide?


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

Same issue. Sticks on FF1 then somehow skips 30 mins or to end. FF and skip unusable.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

raromr said:


> Same issue. Sticks on FF1 then somehow skips 30 mins or to end. FF and skip unusable.


I never use that but mine is working. Have you tried the "clearmybox" search and choose Keyword and let it clean out all the old data ?
This is similar to the double resets.


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

"Clearmybox" has not helped me.

SMK


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

I found a possible improvement.

I accidently noticed that my TV was in 480p mode, even though DTV is set for only 720p and 1080p (native mode off). Changing/adding DTV resolution settings had no effect. It went all through the motions, confirmations, etc, but the TV always showed 480p even though that setting was not set in DTV. Other TV connections were at correct resolutions. Tried everything. Rebooted everything. Unplugged everything. Switched connections. TV still showed 480p.

As a last resort I hit the format button on the DTV remote. Sure enough it said 480p. Changed to 780p. Now everything started working better. Format only cycles through the 780p settings. Channels change quickly. Skip and FF .... well not as good as it was before the upgrade. No idea how it got to an unchecked 480p mode.

Something in the upgrade must have set the default and only resolution supported to 480p.

Anyway, things seem to be much better now. Time will tell.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

tas3986 said:


> I found a possible improvement.
> 
> I accidently noticed that my TV was in 480p mode, even though DTV is set for only 720p and 1080p (native mode off). Changing/adding DTV resolution settings had no effect. It went all through the motions, confirmations, etc, but the TV always showed 480p even though that setting was not set in DTV. Other TV connections were at correct resolutions. Tried everything. Rebooted everything. Unplugged everything. Switched connections. TV still showed 480p.
> 
> ...


The resolutions should be 720p and 1080i. 1080p is only used when you do a pay per view movie.

Sometimes the receiver can accidently get set to 480p by pressing and holding the Exit button and putting the receiver in SD mode.
Try it and see how it works.
Pressing and holding it again will take it back to HD mode.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

As expected this update to resolve my unsupported MRV problem. I was hoping. 

I restarted both DVRs and reauthorized them from the DirecTV web site.
The network tests show that the ethernet is connected as is the internet.
But, the Whole House reports no DVRs detected.

So I guess this is a good time to upgrade to the HR44.


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> The resolutions should be 720p and 1080i. 1080p is only used when you do a pay per view movie.
> 
> Sometimes the receiver can accidently get set to 480p by pressing and holding the Exit button and putting the receiver in SD mode.
> Try it and see how it works.
> Pressing and holding it again will take it back to HD mode.


It seems that is what happened, at lease the same symptoms. However in the 720p mode, response time of the remote is half of what it was in your SD mode. 
15-30 second response is almost tolerable, but it was instantaneous before this latest release.


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

My system is back to the old slow remote control operation. CLEARMYBOX worked great, but only for a while. Called support, and have been transferred to engineering group. Will keep you informed of my progress.

The agent that I dealt with was one of the most friendly and informed/knowledgeable persone that I have ever worked with. I wish that I would have gotten his name. He is one that they need to keep around, and use as a trainer to show other how a technical support person should work. If he worked for me, I would give him an immediate raise, and let him manage the department! Anybody know how to pass my comments to his supervisor?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

tas3986 said:


> It seems that is what happened, at lease the same symptoms. However in the 720p mode, response time of the remote is half of what it was in your SD mode.
> 15-30 second response is almost tolerable, but it was instantaneous before this latest release.


Did they ask you about your signal strengths ?


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

It's pretty evident this update has made the user's experience worse, not better. The FF/RW and skip controls are next to unworkable. Can someone tell me if the engineers who wrote the code for this update are working on a fix, or another update to remedy the problem. Reason I ask is that I grow increasingly frustrated, dissatisfied, with each day that I have a HD DVR, for which I pay a hefty monthly fee, that is barely responsive to a remote to which it was once responsive. Please make the remote quickly responsive to controlling view of the content that is being written, or has been written to the DVR hard drive. Thank you.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

No remote response problems, yet (0x8a6) HR21-700, but "folder play-dump-to-live," "long program play dump-to-live," "live TV delay buffer dump" and "tuner shutoff" problems are all back with a vengeance! Hasn't been this bad since several NR ago. Very annoying.


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

squawk said:


> .... The FF/RW and skip controls are next to unworkable. .....


Yep, I have that same problem too. Hit the skip button 6 times and wait a few seconds, then another time, and there is no telling what or when you will get back to what you thought that you were watching. And then don't hit the back arrow, because the whole delay process will start over again. Very frustrating.

The up arrow (quick change menu) also takes a while to take effect. Even pressing menu and then the down arrow, pauses for a while at each selection while the right side of the screen populates.

Task priorities have changed somewhere, they added something that is doing a lot of processing, or memory swapping is starting. It really starts geting bad around the 55 and 25 minute marks.

I would recommend that directv systems be allowed to go back one software update level, especially when there are just "Minor Changes".


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

One of my long time gripes has been the "feature" of dumping the active buffer for no reason if you have not used the remote for a long time. Of course if you happen to be behind in the buffer when this "feature" does whatever useless thing it is doing, you loose the whatever you were watching as it jumps you up to live. This annoying "feature" seems to have now migrated into shows in the process of being recorded. Several times when the buffer dumps (now even during a recoding), I will then end up with 2 partial recordings. IMO the active buffer should never be dumping in the first place, but doing so while a recording is in progress certainly can not be a "feature".


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

poppo said:


> Several times when the buffer dumps (now even during a recoding), I will then end up with 2 partial recordings. IMO the active buffer should never be dumping in the first place, but doing so while a recording is in progress certainly can not be a "feature".


I've wondered why I get 2 partials every so often.


----------



## DonPrince (Aug 23, 2013)

Since receiving the update last Tuesday I have lost my apps. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## mocarob (Jul 27, 2007)

DonPrince said:


> Since receiving the update last Tuesday I have lost my apps. Anyone else having this problem?


My apps are working.. Remote is slow to respond tho..


----------



## dslchiphead (Nov 28, 2005)

I have the same problem. Very slow remote response ~30 seconds after initally getting a first response. I noticed that even the blue-led does not flash in response of a keyclick. When it's recording something it's even worse like turning the unit on (~20 seconds). Ugh!


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

This is interesting. 

Just for the heck of it, I tried the remote control function on my IPAD through the directv app. To my surprise the DVR was super responsive. All functions worked instantaneously. Normal remote terribly unresponsive. Directv App remote control very responsive. regular remote terrible. At least during mu first series of tests.

I hope this helps the engineers get close to the problem.


----------



## mocarob (Jul 27, 2007)

Along with slow response time from the remote I've noticed some of my recordings starting late too. (usually by 1 minute or so)
I think it's locked up/unresponsive when a recording is supposed to start.. Just like after a remote button push..


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

tas. perhaps u've focused in on the source of the problem. perhaps the engineers reconfigured the code to respond well to the DirecTV app remote feature, w/o knowing it would wreak havoc to the standard DirecTV remote. Where's the quality control?


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

Same problem. FF is horrible. Skips all over the place. Hangs on FF1 forever then skips either 15 mins does nothing or goes to end.


----------



## mocarob (Jul 27, 2007)

Talked to unTech Support.. Since the system test didn't list any failures ~ They said the DVR is fine. It's just processing a lot of things in the background.. This was after she asked me to change the channel and it took approx 2 minutes to complete the task..

Are any of you using an external drive? I'm wondering if my 2tb might be a partial cause of my issues. The 'busy' LED on the front is almost constantly flashing..


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

dslchiphead said:


> dslchiphead, on 31 Aug 2014 - 5:21 PM, said:
> 
> I have the same problem. Very slow remote response ~30 seconds after initally getting a first response. I noticed that even the blue-led does not flash in response of a keyclick. When it's recording something it's even worse like turning the unit on (~20 seconds). Ugh!





raromr said:


> raromr, on 31 Aug 2014 - 9:25 PM, said:
> 
> Same problem. FF is horrible. Skips all over the place. Hangs on FF1 forever then skips either 15 mins does nothing or goes to end.





mocarob said:


> mocarob, on 01 Sept 2014 - 12:43 PM, said:
> 
> Talked to unTech Support.. Since the system test didn't list any failures ~ They said the DVR is fine. It's just processing a lot of things in the background.. This was after she asked me to change the channel and it took approx 2 minutes to complete the task..
> 
> Are any of you using an external drive? I'm wondering if my 2tb might be a partial cause of my issues. The 'busy' LED on the front is almost constantly flashing..


My remote response is so poor now, for the first time the wife is suggesting that I call DirecTV and demand that they FIX the problem, because she calls the receiver broken--anything with such poor response is broken.

My receiver only has the original drive, no external drive attached.


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, if you think that the remote response time is slow, you should try using the front panel. At 11:40 today a press of the guide button yielded a guide screen outline that took over 1 and 1/2 minutes to fill. (then I discovered that there is no exit button on the front panel and had to use the remote to get back to TV mode. Never needed to use the panel before!)

At 11:50 tried guide on the remote ... 80 seconds this time.

12:02 remote control on my android phone through the directv app worked flawlessly. guide- FF/Paues/rewing/Skip all flawless. (and it has an exit button !)

no external anything just a geniego networked unit.
standard non-SWM HR24/500 unit


----------



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

tas3986 said:


> Well, if you think that the remote response time is slow, you should try using the front panel. At 11:40 today a press of the guide button yielded a guide screen outline that took over 1 and 1/2 minutes to fill. (then I discovered that there is no exit button on the front panel and had to use the remote to get back to TV mode. Never needed to use the panel before!)
> 
> At 11:50 tried guide on the remote ... 80 seconds this time.
> 
> ...


It never occurred to me to use my Android phone to control my DirecTV receiver. Was the app you use "DIRECTV Remote FREE!" from Wired DFW? If not can you give me a lead to find the one you use?

Thanks,
Burt


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Burt said:


> It never occurred to me to use my Android phone to control my DirecTV receiver. Was the app you use "DIRECTV Remote FREE!" from Wired DFW? If not can you give me a lead to find the one you use?
> 
> Thanks,
> Burt


You can use DirecTV® own smartphone app


----------



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

peds48 said:


> You can use DirecTV® own smartphone app


Thank you. I'll check it out right awaly.

Burt


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

Burt said:


> It never occurred to me to use my Android phone to control my DirecTV receiver. Was the app you use "DIRECTV Remote FREE!" from Wired DFW? If not can you give me a lead to find the one you use?
> 
> Thanks,
> Burt


Yes, use the directv app from directv. THen scroll down to REMOTE. Your DVR and your phone need to be on the same home network. You may need to have a DIRECTV.com login ID to verify the connection. Have fun.


----------



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

tas3986 said:


> Yes, use the directv app from directv. THen scroll down to REMOTE. Your DVR and your phone need to be on the same home network. You may need to have a DIRECTV.com login ID to verify the connection. Have fun.


Thanks. I downloaded the app. First impression on a Nexus 7: It took so long for the app to load that it wasn't worth the effort. I have a Nexus 5. I'll play with it over the next few days and see what happens.

Thanks, again,

Burt


----------



## mocarob (Jul 27, 2007)

Try unplugging the network cable. (if not using phone app)


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

Unplugged network cable, restarted DVR, Waited 15 minutes ...
Hit menu (good response) and then arrow down 2 times, maybe 3
TV showed a blue highlighted SEARCH AND BROWSE (the right side of the screen was just a big black square)
then 90 seconds later something flashed in the right side, and immediately tabbed down to recordings 

repeated 10 minutes later same ....... This time it just showed the search items on the right after a 60+ second delay, but did not tab down to recordings.

All the FF /Ship/ rew options are much much slower than before. at least 30-60 second delay after each key press.

Plugged Ethernet cable back in ...... rebooting again. .......

Wife wants to call DIRECTV herself ......and will tomorrow .....

(am willing to try anything to help resolve the problem.)


----------



## dslchiphead (Nov 28, 2005)

My family is about to throw the DVRs out the window! (sent in frustration)


----------



## 456521 (Jul 6, 2007)

dslchiphead said:


> My family is about to throw the DVRs out the window! (sent in frustration)


Once football season is over I'm done unless this gets fixed. I can't handle the 30 second lockup this often just to bring up the guide.


----------



## mocarob (Jul 27, 2007)

WHats helps is recording everything you watch.. I have slow response when watching live tv. Watching a recorded program speeds up things 10x. go hawks!!


----------



## mocarob (Jul 27, 2007)

I just checked http://www.redh.com/dtv/ & 0x08a6 isn't in the stream for my HR20 right now. It lists 0x0909 as an inactive firmware in the stream. I searched the forums for 0x0909 and didn't find it mentioned anywhere.. Can somebody enlighten me on what that means? I don't want to try and force a download because I've heard that might be risky..

Don't mind me. I checked again and 08a6 is back in the stream..


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

Does anyone know if a fix for the FF and 30SKIP issues is in the works? It is almost impossible for me to watch any recorded sporting event on my HR24s and if I try to FF or skip, it inevitably does not work or will skip to the end of the recording and I will see the result of the game. The FF on my 44 is flawless (other than the fact that the progress bar comes up and will stay up on repetitive 30 skips ) - goes from FF1-4 smoothly. With the 24s, it is like press, wait, press, wait, nothing, then skips to end of program. DTV fix this!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

raromr said:


> Does anyone know if a fix for the FF and 30SKIP issues is in the works? It is almost impossible for me to watch any recorded sporting event on my HR24s and if I try to FF or skip, it inevitably does not work or will skip to the end of the recording and I will see the result of the game. The FF on my 44 is flawless (other than the fact that the progress bar comes up and will stay up on repetitive 30 skips ) - goes from FF1-4 smoothly. With the 24s, it is like press, wait, press, wait, nothing, then skips to end of program. DTV fix this!


FWIW, none of my 2 44s are doing this


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

raromr said:


> Does anyone know if a fix for the FF and 30SKIP issues is in the works? It is almost impossible for me to watch any recorded sporting event on my HR24s and if I try to FF or skip, it inevitably does not work or will skip to the end of the recording and I will see the result of the game. The FF on my 44 is flawless (other than the fact that the progress bar comes up and will stay up on repetitive 30 skips ) - goes from FF1-4 smoothly. With the 24s, it is like press, wait, press, wait, nothing, then skips to end of program. DTV fix this!


What all have you done to try to cure this problem ?
Did you reset the receiver ?
Did you search for "CLEAMYBOX " and choose Keyword and let it do it's thing ?
Make sure that when you press a button on the remote that the light on the front of the receiver flashes and then do not press it again until it does what you wanted it to do.
My remote is worn out and double clicking / pressing when I choose something. You might need a new remote.

PS: I have 2 of the HR24s and they both work without any problems.


----------



## dslchiphead (Nov 28, 2005)

What does "CLEAMYBOX" actually do?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dslchiphead said:


> What does "CLEAMYBOX" actually do?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is like a Red Button Reset but it goes a little deeper. No recorded shows are lost when doing this.


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

Remote control is still working very slow. often there is a 45-90 second delay in registering a key press.
Front panel operation is the same slowness.


Operating the DVR through the directv APP on Andriod or IPAD, remote control response is much better, but still has an occasional delay, but if overall more responsive.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Is like a Red Button Reset but it goes a little deeper. No recorded shows are lost when doing this.


I have seen at least one case where they don't show up as soon as the box comes back. User freaked out that his shows were deleted after I told him they wouldn't be. They popped up a few minutes later.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

As far as I know, there's no fix for this yet, even in the new testing releases. Search this site for more information, but I can tell you its still a problem.

I think the ultimate end goal is to get everyone frustrated enough that they upgrade to Genie's. They really want that new 2 year contract. I'd get the Genie but I cant say where I will be living in 2 years time. May be in an apartment with no access to DirecTV, who knows.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Well, I _wasn't_ having remote response problems until last week. May have something to do with entering a five-word keyword search and autorecord. Within minutes remote response went to heck.

Eventually I'll remove it and do another double restart. Playing back of recordings still seems OK, but using *any* part of the guide, even info of the current recording (or mini-guide, etc), seems to cause a *minimum* of 30 second lockup of *all* remote (and front panel) functions.

[HR21-700, 08A6]


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> I have seen at least one case where they don't show up as soon as the box comes back. User freaked out that his shows were deleted after I told him they wouldn't be. They popped up a few minutes later.


Exactly, recorded shows are not lost


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Exactly, recorded shows are not lost


You just haven't had someone contact you freaked out that they lost everything. When a regular user does this, if they go to the list too quickly, they will think that we were wrong and they lost everything. I got a very angry email.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> You just haven't had someone contact you freaked out that they lost everything. When a regular user does this, if they go to the list too quickly, they will think that we were wrong and they lost everything. I got a very angry email.


And exactly the reason I said "recorded shows are not lost"


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

peds48 said:


> And exactly the reason I said "recorded shows are not lost"


Which is exactly what I told my guy. Still didn't prevent him from being mad at me when I neglected to mention that the list may need to rebuild.

I just think it's worth mentioning is all.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> Which is exactly what I told my guy. Still didn't prevent him from being mad at me when I neglected to mention that the list may need to rebuild.
> 
> I just think it's worth mentioning is all.


Cool


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Well, I _wasn't_ having remote response problems until last week. May have something to do with entering a five-word keyword search and autorecord. Within minutes remote response went to heck.
> 
> Eventually I'll remove it and do another double restart. Playing back of recordings still seems OK, but using *any* part of the guide, even info of the current recording (or mini-guide, etc), seems to cause a *minimum* of 30 second lockup of *all* remote (and front panel) functions.
> 
> [HR21-700, 08A6]


Actually was a nine-word keyword search. Now removed from SL and double restart (2nd start 30min cold). Anyway, already much improvement and fixed some missing guide data (such as no information available in a program airing tonight).

Hopefully will be no worse than before all the trouble started. (One might start to believe these things are trying to perform insurmountable astro-nuclear-particle-quantum-physics calculations or worse every time the guide is being accessed!)


----------



## David Bock (Sep 10, 2014)

Just found a brand new 24-200 and I intend to try to use an am21. I have gotten a lot of mixed signals from DTV about compatibility. I will be using 24 is sd for the immediate future and th round dish hitting 
the 101 sat. I have heard starting in 4/2013, firmware upgrade cause the 24 not to see the OTA tuner. I am trying to replace a legacy Panasonic TUHDS-20 which has a ATSC tuner built in. Is there anyway to stop the dvr from receiving firmware pushes if you have a working setup? I'm not worried about remote lag. I am worried about being able to record a sub channel in Cincinnati on rf 35-2 which is metv. My 20 does a fine job. Am I the only person on the planet still wanting both OTR and sat reception? DTV has made me feel like this. I have read all the current issues on this thread and I am even more worried about the am21


----------



## David Bock (Sep 10, 2014)

Is the am21 usuable with this firmware release and the 24-200??? Is there any way to not allow DTV firmware updates to your receiver.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

David Bock said:


> Just found a brand new 24-200 and I intend to try to use an am21. I have gotten a lot of mixed signals from DTV about compatibility. I will be using 24 is sd for the immediate future and th round dish hitting
> the 101 sat. I have heard starting in 4/2013, firmware upgrade cause the 24 not to see the OTA tuner. I am trying to replace a legacy Panasonic TUHDS-20 which has a ATSC tuner built in. Is there anyway to stop the dvr from receiving firmware pushes if you have a working setup? I'm not worried about remote lag. I am worried about being able to record a sub channel in Cincinnati on rf 35-2 which is metv. My 20 does a fine job. Am I the only person on the planet still wanting both OTR and sat reception? DTV has made me feel like this. I have read all the current issues on this thread and I am even more worried about the am21


You can use the AM21 just fine with the HR24.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

David Bock said:


> Is the am21 usuable with this firmware release and the 24-200??? Is there any way to not allow DTV firmware updates to your receiver.


There is no way to stop updates, but you don't need to, since the HR24 works fine with the AM21


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

My wife and I have had it with the remote delays. Hitting list, scrolling down, selecting a program, and hitting play is a five minute very patient procedure.

Monday I am going to cancel 1 of my units, and I will continue every Monday to do another. That will take 7 weeks for them to solve the problem. Then I will give Comcast a try, as I will have no units left.. I left Comcast 12 years ago because their service sucked. Directv has reached that level of service. Many calls, no response.

Should I just talk to the regular agent, or is there a way to escalate this problem to a higher level? I'm told that I already have a ticket opened with engineering. Big deal !
Should I ask for the retention department? Can they do anything?

Frustrated........


----------



## Marrelli (Jul 26, 2014)

The following bug still exists for this release:

For a manual recording that has already started recording. If you change the duration after midnight, it will add 24 hours to the duration after you select "Update".

Here is an example: I do a manual recording starting at 10:10PM with a duration of 3 hours. If I change the duration before midnight, no problem. If I try to change the duration after midnight to say 3 hours 15 minutes, it will automatically change it to 27 hours 15 minutes (but usually get conflicts with programs that next day).

I think the bug is there because when you change the recording after midnight, the update screen still has "Today" as the start date even though it started "Yesterday".

I'm also having the super slow remote response as other users are having. Way, way, way too slow. I have an HR23-700. I just got a free update to HD a few months ago where I had a SD Directivo. I miss the instantaneous remote response. Is there HD Directv DVR model with acceptable speed (non Genie)?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Marrelli said:


> Is there HD Directv DVR model with acceptable speed (non Genie)?


the HR24 is decent but definitely better than the HR23

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## iowaberg (May 24, 2007)

For the past month, my HR23-700 has had the issue where it literally takes 15-20 seconds for the receiver to accept the commands from the remote. It happens when pressing guide, selecting a channel, or anything. Do I have a faulty receiver or remote or what might be the issue?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

iowaberg said:


> For the past month, my HR23-700 has had the issue where it literally takes 15-20 seconds for the receiver to accept the commands from the remote. It happens when pressing guide, selecting a channel, or anything. Do I have a faulty receiver or remote or what might be the issue?


If you have not done this already,
Do a Search for CLEARMYBOX and select Keyword.
Sit and wait for it to finish it's routine. You will not lose any recordings or settings. This will clean out all graphics, guide data, etc. and start over.
It will take 48 hours to rebuild the guide and graphics.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

iowaberg said:


> For the past month, my HR23-700 has had the issue where it literally takes 15-20 seconds for the receiver to accept the commands from the remote. It happens when pressing guide, selecting a channel, or anything. Do I have a faulty receiver or remote or what might be the issue?


Many folks reporting on the DirecTV® forums that rebooting their receivers 4 times apparently have fixed the issue

http://forums.directv.com/thread/11257547

maybe worth a try&#8230;.


----------



## Marrelli (Jul 26, 2014)

I did the CLEARMYBOX a few days ago. It was working pretty good for a few days but has slowed down again.

Peds48, that link to the forum was for the HR-34, but the problem matches the HR23 problem.

Maybe I'll try the 4 reboots. What is the best way to do the reboot? (Unplug the receiver? thru the menu? Reset button?)


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Marrelli said:


> Peds48, that link to the forum was for the HR-34, but the problem matches the HR23 problem.
> 
> Maybe I'll try the 4 reboots. What is the best way to do the reboot? (Unplug the receiver? thru the menu? Reset button?)


I know that, but you issue seems to be the same. it wont hurt to do them. I would do a Red Button Reset once it gets to a live picture do it again. Repeat 4 times


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

Things seem to be getting a little better. At least not as bad as it once was . Anybody else notice improvement?

No software changes indicated. Maybe it was some defect in the guide data download.

*** In the past few days, It should be noted that the screen saver seems to not be working anymore ... which is a great improvement. I hope that it stays disabled.


----------



## mocarob (Jul 27, 2007)

On 10.2 my HR20-100 was updated from 0x08a6 to 0x08ca.


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

hr24/500 still at 8a6
hr24/100 now upgraded to 8CA

Both seem to be working a lot better than a few weeks ago, but still have delay when entering a channel number ..264
The first time it goes to ch 2 after a 120 sec delay, but then takes the next 264 entry instantly, and goes to 264 !

At least some progress is being made.


----------



## Tubaman-Z (Jul 31, 2007)

Glad I found this thread. My wife and I recently noticed a new, significant lag when pressing buttons on our remote. FF3 to get through a commercial then Play when the program comes back more often than not ends up with FF3 to the end of the program. Nice to know (?) we're not alone. I'll try the CLEARMYBOX hack and perhaps the 4x reboot. Stability improvements - bleh.


----------



## dslchiphead (Nov 28, 2005)

This release is as bad as it has been sometimes even worse. I have two HR22/100. It takes almost a minute to turn on. 30 secs to turn the channel else watching a black screen. It's been so long like this (since the last national release). Rewind and then can't stop it. Ugh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

Unfortunately, slowness is creeping back into the remote operation. Most any keypress on a remote that has not been used for a few minutes takes 30 seconds to respond. Entering a channel number is ridiculous. fast forward and rewind, if you delay in pressing more than once, can take many minutes.

But all this is much better than the 2 minute delay that it took before this latest release. But not what I expect at all.


----------



## Marrelli (Jul 26, 2014)

I did the 4 consecutive reboots. Slowness returned in a few days. Same results for "CLEARBOX"
Still at 8a6.

At 8CA, still slow for my HR23-700.


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

*HR20-100*, 0x08CA
*Report: *20141027-31EB (#3)
*Issue: *MRV/Whole-Home, CCK problem
This HR20 can't see or be seen by other HR20s on the network. All other network functions OK.


----------



## Marrelli (Jul 26, 2014)

HR23/700

Finally called DTV about the slowness problem. They said they were aware of the problem. Supt guided me to send log reports.
I called them to see if they would replace my HR23 with a HR24 which is supposed to be faster, So, it won't be as slow. He told me if isn't resolved in 8 days to call back.
They aren't replacing my HR23 but hopefully in 8 days they will.


----------



## dslchiphead (Nov 28, 2005)

Marrelli, the log reports enabled via CE method? If so I will do the same. I thought support did not know about the CE folks and we should not mention to them?

I have two HR22 with terrible slowness. Sometimes I try to rewind x2 for a few secs and I can't stop it. It rewinds to the beginning before it stops. 

Keep us informed and I will try to get these swapped out for HR24 too!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dslchiphead said:


> Marrelli, the log reports enabled via CE method?


No, you can send logs while running the NR. CE is not necessary


----------



## Marrelli (Jul 26, 2014)

dslchiphead said:


> Marrelli, the log reports enabled via CE method? If so I will do the same. I thought support did not know about the CE folks and we should not mention to them?
> 
> I have two HR22 with terrible slowness. Sometimes I try to rewind x2 for a few secs and I can't stop it. It rewinds to the beginning before it stops.
> 
> ...


I don't what CE method is. I was transfered to I guess level 2 support. He had me do a DBQ???STATUS (can't remember exactly) keyword search, then SENDREPORT keyword search that sent a report with a report number. I don't know whether I can get the HR24 but figured I'd push for it since as it is ridiculously slow. I have that same rewind problem of getting it to stop.

I will let you know what happens as far as getting this resolved or HR24 box.


----------



## dslchiphead (Nov 28, 2005)

Interesting. Did not know you could do that via search. Wish you could remember what the status command was. Oh well. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Just do an smart search for SENDREPORT


----------



## dslchiphead (Nov 28, 2005)

peds48 said:


> Just do an smart search for SENDREPORT


 Thanks peds48!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You are most welcome


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

This update definitely sucks. All three of my HR20s are now very slow to respond to the remote. And yes, I have waited weeks, rebooted, blah, blah, blah.

Screen saver still comes on for no reason.

Still lose audio for no reason (have to press back or change channels to restore it).

Of course the live buffer flush for no reason "feature" is still there.

I've pretty much gotten used to all of the annoying bugs (Directv calls them features) over the years, but it seems like each update breaks more things than it fixes.


----------



## mocarob (Jul 27, 2007)

The only thing I've found that helps is recording everything I want to watch. No more live buffer..
That way navigation Fwd & Back at least works..
My box doesn't have a problem with delays if the program has been saved..


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

Just one of my HR24s has been uselessly slow for months now. I finally called D* today, they said they are aware of an issue since September and do not know what is causing it, or when there will be a fix!

Holy cow! 
this is amazing, I've re-booted with all know processes and still no improvement. The update its is running since 10/14 (0x8ca) has made no difference

Why is this issue NOT its own thread here?


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

jes said:


> *HR20-100*, 0x08CA
> *Report: *20141027-31EB (#3)
> *Issue: *MRV/Whole-Home, CCK problem
> This HR20 can't see or be seen by other HR20s on the network. All other network functions OK.


Netgear just released a router firmware upgrade. Seems to have solved the CCK issue&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

Got 0x912 on all of my HR24s on 11/5.

Now when watching a recorded program (recorded on the watched DVR or streamed from any other on the whole home network, does not matter) and you press the 30 second skip button it will randomly skip to the end of the program instead of just 30 seconds.


----------



## mocarob (Jul 27, 2007)

I got x912 last night on my hr20/100
Havent used it enough to see if there's been an improvement yet..


----------



## GerryC (Aug 25, 2007)

My receivers updated to 0x912 11/5. No improvement and maybe even worse.


----------



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

GerryC said:


> My receivers updated to 0x912 11/5. No improvement and maybe even worse.


I'm not sure of this and I'm not at home to check it. I noted this in passing last night and its significance just registered.

It appears that trick-play has been restored to the guide and other menu displays in 0x912 Could anyone who is near a machine check this out?

Burt


----------



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

Burt said:


> I'm not sure of this and I'm not at home to check it. I noted this in passing last night and its significance just registered.
> 
> It appears that trick-play has been restored to the guide and other menu displays in 0x912 Could anyone who is near a machine check this out?
> 
> Burt


Well, I just got home and tested it. I was wrong. No restoration of trick-play. [sigh]


----------

